# Aggressive with females



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm a little concerned as muttley has become quite aggressive to my friends female dogs whilst we are out walking. He stands infront of them and barks at them. When they run he chases and when he gets them I'm not sure what he does but they squeal like he's hurt them he is also trying to hump ALOT what can I do


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think a trainer would ask if he is neutered, how old he is and how his training and manners in other respects are? Does he listen to you well, is he respectful and obedient? If everything else is under control then I think a verbal reprimand and/or time out on a leash is in order. If he is difficult in general I'd say go back to basics and get him into training.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Smallears said:


> I'm a little concerned as muttley has become quite aggressive to my friends female dogs whilst we are out walking. He stands infront of them and barks at them. When they run he chases and when he gets them I'm not sure what he does but they squeal like he's hurt them he is also trying to hump ALOT what can I do


Pay close attention to what he is actually doing to them. I know Willow is a drama queen. She whines and cries like she is being killed and sometimes he has not even touched her yet. 
If he is not neutered, it may be time.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie does the same. She is also a drama queen. She will not tolerate rough play from Dexter and makes a really loud squeal if he gets too rough. People who don't know my dogs think he is really hurting her. She on the other hand used to tug hard at his ears and tail when she was a pup and he never made a fuss.


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

You might be able give me some advice. 

We have just picked up dolly who is 12 weeks, cooper who is 1 is being really tolerate of her and no snarling at all except he is trying to mount her constantly. I haven't had him done yet as it was never an issue until know - but since we got the puppy i don't know whether to leave him for a few weeks to see if he calms down or whether to book him in.

Has anybody experienced this before.

Vicky xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Vicky, I wouldn't be inclined to do it immediately. Obviously it is something that you will want to do but I would give him a bit of time to adjust before putting him through an op. Give your vet a call and maybe book him for just after Christmas? Just let him know it's not acceptable to hump his baby sister


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cockapoos are very dramatic. They are also very smart and I think the females that you are calling drama queens might be doing something very valuable, which is teaching the boys in their lives to be a bit more gentle. Nobody likes a drama queen but on the other hand a bully is worse.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Cockapoos are very dramatic. They are also very smart and I think the females that you are calling drama queens might be doing something very valuable, which is teaching the boys in their lives to be a bit more gentle. Nobody likes a drama queen but on the other hand a bully is worse.


I agree!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Vicki I would get him done straight away. I was told by my vet under no circumstances to bring a female into the house without getting Dexter done first unless I wanted to mate them. He was a major humper and no amount of telling off would stop him! He is now the perfect gentleman with Bonnie!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

beana said:


> You might be able give me some advice.
> 
> We have just picked up dolly who is 12 weeks, cooper who is 1 is being really tolerate of her and no snarling at all except he is trying to mount her constantly. I haven't had him done yet as it was never an issue until know - but since we got the puppy i don't know whether to leave him for a few weeks to see if he calms down or whether to book him in.
> 
> ...


When we brought ruby into the house, Ralph just used to stand over her so she couldn't go anywhere - it was like he trapped her
He wasn't hurting her or trying to hump her, and he hadn't been done and ruby was far too small and young for that anyway.
I think it's just a dominance thing, and he will probably stop when he thinks dolly as realised he's the boss - how old is cooper now?


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

He turned one last week - he isn't really humping just standing over her like you said. The only problem is she is snapping back and he is running away so not sure if he is the dominant one at the minute. I'm hoping the novelty will wear off. Have you had both of yours done and at what age?


----------



## traceyb (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh dear 

Can't believe she is snapping back! She was so subservient with Hugo .... although he didn't try to hump her, he just attacked her!!! Hugo is neutered ... poor Dolly


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

beana said:


> He turned one last week - he isn't really humping just standing over her like you said. The only problem is she is snapping back and he is running away so not sure if he is the dominant one at the minute. I'm hoping the novelty will wear off. Have you had both of yours done and at what age?


They are just getting used to each other. It always looks worse than it is. I have observed a lot of dogs at day care and new additions to the packs. They sort it out between them. Don't worry.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I totally agree with Ruth. It looks way worse than it is. Overreacting is the worse thing to do. Give them space and let them work it out. They will!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Cooper and Dolly seem like they are just getting to know each other and playing with each other. Also, sounds like you still have some time about getting either or both fixed. I always tried to correct Beemer about humping right from the start. There was a point where it was a bit much and the neutering helped a lot with that. But they both on occasion hump now more as a frustrated I want what you have thing but I continue to try to stop that.

I know it's early on but pictures of Dolly and Cooper would be lovely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

We have had a really good day today, Cooper has been the perfect gentleman. They seem to be getting on well at the moment - they haven't snuggled up together yet, think it is early days for that yet but cooper is doing really well and being very tolerant. Lets hope it continues.
I have a picture of Dolly (hope this works) and as soon as they sit together/snuggle i will try to get a picture.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a little sweetie! She is adorable.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

beana said:


> We have had a really good day today, Cooper has been the perfect gentleman. They seem to be getting on well at the moment - they haven't snuggled up together yet, think it is early days for that yet but cooper is doing really well and being very tolerant. Lets hope it continues.
> I have a picture of Dolly (hope this works) and as soon as they sit together/snuggle i will try to get a picture.
> 
> View attachment 28985


OMG - she's adorable. Sounds like they are getting on well. I use the general rule, if they go back for more, they are having fun.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's really lovely. Just enjoy her and enjoy watching hers and Coopers friendship blossom. You don't need to rush in to neutering, just allow Cooper some time to adjust, without having to worry about him going through the op just now. Enough is going on. Dolly is far too young for him to be humping for any sexual reason, it's just play and probably a bit of dominance. Two lovely pups you have.. Lucky mummy.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

beana said:


> He turned one last week - he isn't really humping just standing over her like you said. The only problem is she is snapping back and he is running away so not sure if he is the dominant one at the minute. I'm hoping the novelty will wear off. Have you had both of yours done and at what age?


Sorry I've not answered earlier - it sounds to me, like others have said, they are just getting used to each other.
Ruby was the most quietest, timid of the litter hahahaha how things change!
She used to let Ralph do the standing over her thingy, but boy she would also tell him what was what!!!
She would go at him (he was only a 7 month old pup himself at the time) but she was so vocal, so loud, so snarly & growly, like a little piglet with rabies!!
Give them a few days, even a few weeks, if you are worried, never leave them unattended, both mine were still crated (next to each other - but individually) when left alone.
They are great together now & wouldn't be without each other - but also can scrap with true sibling rivalry that human brother and sister kids would have! 
You will see a difference each day as they learn tolerance and love from each other - keep us updated xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

beana said:


> He turned one last week - he isn't really humping just standing over her like you said. The only problem is she is snapping back and he is running away so not sure if he is the dominant one at the minute. I'm hoping the novelty will wear off. Have you had both of yours done and at what age?


Just realised I didn't answer your question, Ralph was done at about 10 months ( he is now 13 months) - before ruby ever had a first season, she hasn't been done yet (now 8 months) not sure if she has had a season yet - if so it really wasn't obvious.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. No he hasn't been done yet! He's 16 months old now. He is normally pretty well behaved (unless whilst out walking and he sees a dog who's much more fun than me!!) I think those who said about drama queens are right but I still don't like it. I do tell him off and put him on the lead but once off again he starts! Think it's time for the chop!


----------

